# advice needed on barking on a walk



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

My 2 dogs are generally well behaved and easy. One is a certified therapy dog.
A big however:
We live in a very walkable community with sidewalks and people and dogs. My DH and I love to walk our 2 dogs and we do so daily.

When out for a walk, when we approach some dogs, they will bark ferociously and pull on the leash, like a couple of idiots.
I have tried standing in front of them to block eye contact, trying to get them to sit, etc. etc. but so far haven't been successful.
This doesn't happen with all dogs. They completely ignore some dogs and with others, they act like they want to play. But it is really annoying behavior.

We sometimes walk with our neighbor and her dogs and they behave well with those dogs.

When I brought it up with the trainer at the last obedience class, he told me to get them to sit in this situation, because a dog can't sit and bark at the same time. Well, mine sure can do that.
When I walk one dog at a time, it is not as bad, but the 2 really get each other going.
Other than walking in the other direction when we see someone with a dog,
do any of you have suggestions?

I am planning to contact a trainer, but I thought I'd try the forum first.


thanks,


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Since we are staying at a hotel this week, I have experienced this a lot and when one starts going (it is always Belle!) the others will chime in (back her up!). What has worked the best for me is to remove Belle from her walk. I usually stop and pick her up and she doesnt get to walk. Since she is the crazy walking dog who wants to be ahead, this is the best punishment and I think she really thinks about it. I also try to use a command "quiet" before we approach a situation. I know what gets her going- any dog that is hyper like her. Terriers get her going like crazy and there is a airedale staying at the same hotel. Belle just has to smell him and she starts bunny hopping on the leash and I just stop the situation right there before the barking gets to start. Thank goodness Dora and Dash are just happy to see another dog. Dash only barks when I take him away from the visitors! But after picking Belle up and letting the other two walk. She is very calm and tends to do better. I just give her my "eck" command and she knows that I mean business. Does one of yours tend to initiate the barking? That is the one I would concentrate on.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

We had a similar problem with my boy Carlito, but instead of barking, he would growl and strain at the leash when another dog passed us. I think this came about when we moved several times in one year and he was very stressed out at always having new surroundings. I hired a 1 on 1 trainer to deal with the issue (she was the president of our local AKC Obedience Club). What she had me do was to work in the house on the "look" command using treats, with Lito on the leash. She would make noise to distract him, and then when he looked away from me I would say "look" and would pass a treat to him directly from between my eyes to his mouth so that he knew to always make eye contact with me. We then progressed to practicing on the street. When another dog would pass (but not closely, likely on the other side of the street) she would have me say "look" followed immediately by a treat that comes from my line of vision to his once he made eye contact (like you have the treat up to your nose sniffing it and then put it directly to his mouth). This has worked really well for us. The other thing is to turn and walk in the other direction if they start to bark. Eventually, they associate their behavior with something displeasurable (ie not going in the direction they want to go). She also suggested randomly changing directions during your walk with the boys so that they don't associate other dogs with something to be afraid of, as they would if you always turned tail with them when other dogs approached. We live in downtown Philly in the heart of the shopping district with tons of dogs/distractions around, so I think if this has worked for us, it can work for anyone. 

Basically, she said even the best behaved dogs can have fear or aggression issues while on leash. Try not to convey your fear/anger over the lead, that will only excite them more. Be really calm and positive and when they get past the dog without barking/lunging (don't let the other dogs get too close while you are in the training stage), praise them like crazy and tell them how great they are (and treat in the beginning) so that they associate another dog coming with something enjoyable.

Hope this works, keep us updated!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tou guys give such great advice! Shelby is like Belle. She has to be the leader on our walks. If she sees another dog, she is usually the one to start barking, then Kodi follows. I have done the "picking up" thing with her and it works. She will do her little growl thing, but then calms down. It also helps if I put her into a "heal". She knows that she has to behave and that will also calm her down.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Nan,

Have you had any input from a trainer yet? I saw something on the show "It's Me or the Dog" a while back and gave it a try the other day. You use a can of air that they sell to clean keyboards, etc. and immediately after giving the command, give a shot of air right over the top of their head. (NOT in their face!) I think it's the sound more than anything, I'm not sure, but it's worked for me in a similar barking situation and you can get small cans that would be easy to carry.

Beverly


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*he doesn't bark at all dogs*

Riki doesn't bark at all dogs...just some. He has had lots of training not to do this...but he started doing it more since Daisy started showing some fear. I do have a plan to take him back to the trainer's group class.

I have noticed that havanese often bark at large, untrained dogs the most. When we are at pet expo, the havanese group often lets some dogs walk right by without a sound, and certain breeds make them go nuts. The worst were the staffordshire terriers.

Riki is told to sit and I give him a treat. But there have been a couple of times near our home (they protect it) that they jump on each other almost as if they are fighting. This is why they are going back to training.

Once they know a dog, they are fine. It is that first meeting. Again, sometimes they don't even notice. Other times they do.

Good luck.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*The biggest bark*

And the biggest reaction is always an un-neutered dog. Untrained or still intact...I think he senses something.

He has only growled at three people in his five years...made me wonder about their story that is for sure.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this topic!

Yesterday we were at a Kool Aid birthday event in city hall square. Our local Citizen Canine group was one of the sponsors and, on a way too small patch of grass, it was an afternoon of "Doggy Idol". We stayed for a little while, but Stella went too ballistic. One of those really big dogs would have eventually swatted her upside down for all the unstableness she exibited.

We've been to three structured puppy classes/playdates. Her attitude changed from fear to curious to somewhat playful. During one part of class the puppies are to remain calm while the trainer trains us humans. Stella has no problem just hanging at our feet, ignoring the other 8 dogs, all chewing on a kong or something.
But, on our walks, anytime she is around more than a one other dog, it seems fixation, and barking, is the norm Is she still learning? What can I do to help her stay calm? I was thinking I should walk around with hotdogs in front of her cute nose but is this a good thing? Will the other dogs have issues with food nearby?

To complicate everything ... we usually take our dog stroller everywhere. Sometimes she is walking next to it, sometimes riding in it, and sometimes sleeping in it. I wonder about the times she meets other dogs while in it? 

I must watch closer for that exact moment she goes red zone, try to anticipate it, and do something about it, without sending her the wrong energy/message. 

Clueless in Victoria


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dear Clucless,

.... LOL Okay, I just always wanted to write that! haha!

Have you tried making her sit and pay attention to YOU when a second dog comes up (if that is what is causing the excitement)? Make her do something and give you attention. Have her "watch" you... did you learn that command yet? That works just as well too. Praise her LOTS when you see that she is behaving well. If she still barks, our puppy class trainer as well as our Beginning Obedience trainer says that you should remove her from the situation. I'm guessing (though feel free to correct me if I'm wrong) that Stella is just excited and wants to PLAY. If that's the case, taking her away will be a way to tell her that if she goes ballistic, no more play time. By taking her away, I don't mean leaving. I mean pick her up and put her head under your arm so that she can't see the other dogs. She won't like it if she's excited about playing, trust me. Do this until she stops barking. Put her back down and see if she repeats the behavior, again pick her up if she does. She won't get it right away, but it will go through eventually. If she gets worse and/or is really not listening to you, then you can leave altogether.

Good luck!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> We had a similar problem with my boy Carlito, but instead of barking, he would growl and strain at the leash when another dog passed us. I think this came about when we moved several times in one year and he was very stressed out at always having new surroundings. I hired a 1 on 1 trainer to deal with the issue (she was the president of our local AKC Obedience Club). What she had me do was to work in the house on the "look" command using treats, with Lito on the leash. She would make noise to distract him, and then when he looked away from me I would say "look" and would pass a treat to him directly from between my eyes to his mouth so that he knew to always make eye contact with me. We then progressed to practicing on the street. When another dog would pass (but not closely, likely on the other side of the street) she would have me say "look" followed immediately by a treat that comes from my line of vision to his once he made eye contact (like you have the treat up to your nose sniffing it and then put it directly to his mouth). This has worked really well for us. The other thing is to turn and walk in the other direction if they start to bark. Eventually, they associate their behavior with something displeasurable (ie not going in the direction they want to go). She also suggested randomly changing directions during your walk with the boys so that they don't associate other dogs with something to be afraid of, as they would if you always turned tail with them when other dogs approached. We live in downtown Philly in the heart of the shopping district with tons of dogs/distractions around, so I think if this has worked for us, it can work for anyone.
> 
> Basically, she said even the best behaved dogs can have fear or aggression issues while on leash. Try not to convey your fear/anger over the lead, that will only excite them more. Be really calm and positive and when they get past the dog without barking/lunging (don't let the other dogs get too close while you are in the training stage), praise them like crazy and tell them how great they are (and treat in the beginning) so that they associate another dog coming with something enjoyable.
> 
> Hope this works, keep us updated!


 good advice . You want to teach your dog to enjoy approaching dogs so you have to associate these dogs with good things. Give them a treat when they dog behave correctly at the time. Make it a GOOOOD treat .


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Interesting evening walk*

Tonight I took Cali out for a walk without Chico as I wanted to work on training. We ran into three dogs and as we approached each one, not a peep came from Cali. No barking, no straining at the leash, etc. She greeted each one and we walked with one of the dogs and his owner.

I'm wondering if Cali has grown out of the bad habit or if Chico is the cause of the problem.
Maybe the 2 together are competitive and this causes the stress and the growling, barking etc.
Tomorrow, I'll take just Chico with me and see what happens.

(I never did get the trainer to help with this.)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks so much for this post! I too have this problem, mainly with Lily. Beverly. I too saw that show and wondered where in the world you find an air can??? Thanks for the info -I am going to get a few cans and start with the door barking, then on walks!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Laurie,
It seems as if lots of us have the same problem, with barking at the door and at approaching dogs on a walk.

I'd like to find the air can too.
This morning, when both dogs were out together, Cali reverted to the barking, pulling behavior upon seeing another dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

i did find some of the air cans on Amazon, but you need to be careful cause some have chemicals in them & some have just air. my biggest problem is finding people to ring my bell over and over.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, me, me, ME!! I'll go and ring your doorbell! :biggrin1:

Kristin, great advice! I keep forgetting to reinforce the 'look at me' command so will work on that pronto!! Sammy goes nuts when he sees another dog, straining at the leash, hopping on his back legs, crying, whimpering, barking... you name it. He HAS to get to that dog NOW!! sigh...... I also tried standing in front of him and trying to get his attention. Forgetaboutit! :frusty:

Yup, the 'look at me' command will no doubt work once it's used over and over with positive training and treats. Thanks!


----------

